# Diaw Delighted with Being a Sun



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thought I'd post this.


http://aol.nba.com/suns/news/diaw_050825.html
















> Diaw Delighted with Being a Sun
> 
> 
> By Josh Greene, Suns.com
> ...


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

hm...so he and barbosa will share backup PG duties? or do you think he will be playing more behind raja?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ezmo said:


> hm...so he and barbosa will share backup PG duties? or do you think he will be playing more behind raja?


Prolly both PG and SG.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I would assume he would be delighted to be out of Atlanta and being on a winning team.


----------



## xtf (Jun 20, 2003)

Boris Diaw is showing all his skills for the moment with the french NT in a Eurobasket 2005 preparation tournament in Turkey. 
You can follow his evolution on www.europeanprospects.com 
I will put there a big report on that tournament in the next days


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Tiz said:


> I would assume he would be delighted to be out of Atlanta and being on a winning team.


that sounds more correct


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Tiz said:


> I would assume he would be delighted to be out of Atlanta and being on a winning team.


this dude couldn't get PT on a 13 win team. he's gonna be in europe by the end of the year.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh and Atlanta should move the whole team to Europe


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

What is going to be the rotation exactly? If Boris plays PG, Barbosa gets no PT, if he plays SG, he will get no PT because of JJax.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I believe he Diaw will get minimal minutes. Barbosa is a better player then Diaw, unless diaw can prove himself he will get small amount of minutes.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

So our PG-SF rotation will be

Nash, Barbosa
Bell, Jackson
Marion, Jones

Adding Diaw in there somewhere Im guessing.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Based on statistics, Diaw does not look like much. I've read reports that he was very good in the summer leagues and more lately in the FIBA qualifying. What is attracting attention is that he is scoring, rebounding, playing good defense, and is universally perceived as doing a better job than Tony Parker.

What does it mean? There are several interpretations:

1. Maybe Boris lacked the confidence to play his game with the Hawks and wasn't agressive enough. If his experience this summer helps, he may become less tentative and more effective.

2. Maybe Boris is another "tweener" who is best at playing PF but is too small to do it in the NBA.

3. Maybe his Atlanta teammates were too young and he needed a more team oriented enviroment.

4. Maybe its the water. 

At this point, no one knows what the impact of the international experience of Barbosa and Diaw will be. If it is a sign these guys are ready to breakout, the Suns could have a lot of quality depth.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm guessing Kekai Diaw will just eat up 3rd string 1/2/3 minutes..


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

In the original post, Diaw looks kind of fem...ehhhh


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

In fact Diaw has been great with the french NT so far ( best scorer, rebounder, second best passer ), even outplaying kirilenko against Russia. Someone on the sonics boards posted this link :
http://rapidshare.de/files/4650757/top5_france.rm.html
The number one action is a coast to cast by Diaw with athletic finish.
( In this top 5 AK47 gets dunked on twice lol, it's quite rare )


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

safari said:


> In fact Diaw has been great with the french NT so far ( best scorer, rebounder, second best passer ), even outplaying kirilenko against Russia. Someone on the sonics boards posted this link :
> http://rapidshare.de/files/4650757/top5_france.rm.html
> The number one action is a coast to cast by Diaw with athletic finish.
> ( In this top 5 AK47 gets dunked on twice lol, it's quite rare )



Thats awesome I like they way you do that right thurr right thurr..hahha nice music. That was a sick dunk too, took off way far almost by the FT line.


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

> That was a sick dunk too, took off way far almost by the FT line.


Yes it was nice. I'm looking for others dunks from him ( cause he knows how to dunk trust me, I have seen a lot of international games with him ). I remember a game against Lithuania where he had a 2 handed dunk from almost the FT line ( longer distance than the dunk on the video ) and an acrobatic dunk between 3 defenders. I was really amazed that day ! I'll post them if I find them :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

safari said:


> Yes it was nice. I'm looking for others dunks from him ( cause he knows how to dunk trust me, I have seen a lot of international games with him ). I remember a game against Lithuania where he had a 2 handed dunk from almost the FT line ( longer distance than the dunk on the video ) and an acrobatic dunk between 3 defenders. I was really amazed that day ! I'll post them if I find them :biggrin:



Allright sounds good man!


----------



## xtf (Jun 20, 2003)

this clip comes from www.europeanprospects.com

check out for more


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Here is a quick update on four more games where Diaw has played well:

On his 4 last games with France, Boris scored:
17 pts (7/11) : France - Ukraine : 96 - 83
14 pts 5/10 : France - Bulgarie : 98 - 59
17 pts (7/11) : France - Turquie : 75 - 56
19 pts (7/17) : France - Italy : 83 - 75


----------



## mr_tibo (May 15, 2003)

Diaw is playing SF with the French NT, his best position. He's the best passer, rebounder and scorer. The only problem is his range. He can't shoot the 3's.
I hope he can play at the SF spot in Phoenix with Nash and JJ stretching the defense. If he plays with the same mentality, he could be a good surprise for the Suns.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

mr_tibo said:


> Diaw is playing SF with the French NT, his best position. He's the best passer, rebounder and scorer. The only problem is his range. He can't shoot the 3's.
> I hope he can play at the SF spot in Phoenix with Nash and JJ stretching the defense. If he plays with the same mentality, he could be a good surprise for the Suns.


It would be hard for Diaw to beat out Marion for the starting SF position considering that Marion is a two time All Star and twice was on the USA national team. Joe Johnson is not longer around to stretch defenses, but Jim Jackson (the "other" JJ) is and Jackson is an outstanding long range shooter.


----------



## xtf (Jun 20, 2003)

I saw all the three games of France. Diaw started mostly at SF, but during the games, he played very often the point.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

xtf said:


> I saw all the three games of France. Diaw started mostly at SF, but during the games, he played very often the point.


My impression has been that the French ran a kind of "point forward" offense when Parker was out, so it was nevery quite clear if Diaw or Rigaudeau was the point guard; but either way Diaw had a 7 assists against Bosnia. Against Slovenia Diaw had only 3 assists, but Parker had only 1.

Diaw's only real chance at getting serious minutes is at the point. Reports are that he is does a decent job of it, but of course it is hard to translate his Hawks/France experience to whether he can run the Suns' half court pick and roll. None the less, there are some obvious advantages in having a 6'8" point guard in making entry passes to the post.


----------



## drummer (Sep 19, 2005)

From what I hear, the suns have had their eye on this guy since he was drafted. I guess they were even interested in drafting him if they had the chance. 

Everything I've ever read about Diaw is he is a complete team player, which should work out well in Phx since they have Marion, Amare and Nash. All they need are role players that do all the little things to round out this team. Defense, rebounding, passing. Players that can run and finish well. That's what they got in Diaw.


----------



## xtf (Jun 20, 2003)

and thats exactly what Diaw likes to do.He just takes so many shoots with France because no one else takes them. He prefers to finish a game without taking any shoot but having 5 assists, 5 rebounds, 3 steals and 2 blocks.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Diaw is a tall rangy player with a large skill set. He has the skills to play all three backcourt positions. But you will quickly find he is the most unaggressive player of all time. And boy is it annoying.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

JJ had similar complaints his first couple of years. Everyone complained about his confidence. Of course once he found his confidence he was upset that he wasn't immediately perceived as a superstar. :boohoo: 

One key factor for Boris playing on the Suns is that he thrives in the open court. That should help his confidence quite a bit.


----------

